

Brick-o-lage; Silicon Valley company rethinks the humble brick - anigbrowl
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nm/20090922/tc_nm/us_bricks_siliconvalley_1

======
cpr
Interesting. It's going to be a tough sell, particularly if the brick industry
doesn't classify them as bricks, technically speaking.

A friend of mine developed a revolutionary new type of concrete block design,
a bit like Legos, and poured tons of investment (sadly, some of my larger
family's) into setting up relationships with block manufacturers, etc. Even
the bricklayers unions loved it, because they could use lower-skilled workers
once the foundation course was set. Unfortunately, he could only convince
exactly one county in the country to certify it as up to code for building
block, so after many years, I assume he's giving up.

------
pbhjpbhj
Presumably the bricks have yet to be tested?

